# Who chugs eggs? Just chugged 15 eggs....



## SteroidalGazelle (Apr 30, 2012)

i was too lazy to cook tonight so i just chugged 15 eggs ( just egg whites) took out the Yolk. + alot of veggies

Who chugs eggwhites too . from fresh eggs?


----------



## jadean (Apr 30, 2012)

Ill down 6-8 whole eggs if im to lazy to cook lol ill mix with some milk. I always brush my teeth right after tho lol


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Apr 30, 2012)

jadean said:


> Ill down 6-8 whole eggs if im to lazy to cook lol ill mix with some milk. I always brush my teeth right after tho lol



You have them good gag reflexes haha jk  

i got 5 med doz eggs for $4 cant beat it


----------



## colochine (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone use eggology? They make bulk eggwhites.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 30, 2012)

SteroidalGazelle said:


> i was too lazy to cook tonight so i just chugged 15 eggs ( just egg whites) took out the Yolk. + alot of veggies
> 
> Who chugs eggwhites too . from fresh eggs?



You don't absorb as much protein if you don't cook them..


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 1, 2012)

colochine said:


> Anyone use eggology? They make bulk eggwhites.




how are they?


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 1, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> You don't absorb as much protein if you don't cook them..



really?


----------



## lee111s (May 1, 2012)

The protein is more bio available to your body once they're cooked yes.


----------



## SFW (May 1, 2012)

Ive only done that with the sterilized whites in the carton. Salmonella concerns me.


----------



## colochine (May 1, 2012)

I was wondering how they were also gazelle lol. I saw them on modern
Marvels or some random tv show.


----------



## colochine (May 1, 2012)

Salmonella is only on the outside of the eggshell.


----------



## JCBourne (May 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I would throw up if I drank raw eggs!


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 1, 2012)

colochine said:


> I was wondering how they were also gazelle lol. I saw them on modern
> Marvels or some random tv show.



theyre kind of expensive. if my calculations are not wrong comes out to be $2.61 per serving for 26g protein each serving + shipping  ( orginal formula not organic one organic is more )


----------



## colochine (May 1, 2012)

I blended 2 into protein shakes erry once and a while...can't taste them at all.


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 1, 2012)

egg whites international  is another company .. a little cheaper they come out to be $2.25 per serving (26g) with shipping included..


----------



## KelJu (May 1, 2012)

SFW said:


> Ive only done that with the sterilized whites in the carton. Salmonella concerns me.




Salmonella should concern everybody. WTF! Drinking raw eggs is fucking retarded if they aren't pasteurized.


----------



## ThreeGigs (May 1, 2012)

Drinking raw eggs is fucking retarded, period.
Bioavailability of raw eggs is absolute shit, like 50%, plus absorption rate is under 2 grams per hour. Those 15 egg whites you chugged? You'll be shitting out 90% of the protein.
You really want to worry? Read up on ovomuciods. They inhibit protein digestion and they're found in uncooked egg whites. One of the last things a BBer wants to eat is a trypsin inhibitor.


----------



## njc (May 1, 2012)

Its virtually impossible to contract salmonella from free range organically obtained eggs.


----------



## MiniMack (May 1, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> I'm pretty sure I would throw up if I drank raw eggs!



Last night decided to chug a half gallon of egg white to be a hard ass....projectile vomit everywhere ha havent felt that shitty since I stopped drinking


----------



## KelJu (May 1, 2012)

njc said:


> Its virtually impossible to contract salmonella from free range organically obtained eggs.



Where the hell did you get that idea? Salmonella is a bacteria, and it doesn't give a shit how well you treat the chickens.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 1, 2012)

Why not just get pasteurized eggs whites case closed. Not only that you can get them in powder form . Pasteurization process heats the  egg white to 134 degrees for 3 ½ minutes. This heat kills the salmonella  and neutralizes the Avidin to allow the egg whites to be digested  safely by the human body


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2012)

Saw "Rocky" when it opened in 1976. 

ROCKY - "Eggs" - YouTube

Been drinking raw eggs and -- since they came on the market -- those cartons of eggs ever since. No related food poisoning that I'm aware of related to this practice. 

Googled and found this, though:

A 1997 study published in The Journal of Nutrition found that the protein in cooked eggs was actually 40% more bio-available to the body than when uncooked. In practical terms, this means that you’d have to eat seven raw eggs to absorb the amount of protein available in five cooked eggs. So cooking actually ehances the biological value (BV) of eggs, versus degrading it.


----------



## njc (May 2, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Where the hell did you get that idea? Salmonella is a bacteria, and it doesn't give a shit how well you treat the chickens.



Perhaps my choosing of the phrase "virtually impossible" MAY have been an overstatement.  But organic eggs ARE LESS likely to carry salmonella and thats a fact to be found anywhere if you care to search for it.  At any rate, being that salmonella is actually very rare in non-organic eggs, and considering the fact that this occurs much less frequently in organic batches, perhaps the phrasing "virtually impossible" is not such a stretch after all.

Industrially raised egg layers are kept confined in very close quarters, where as free-range layers have more space. The extra space translates into less contact with waste and lower contamination rates.  I generally associate "organic" with "free range" raised as they are usually one and the same.


----------



## KelJu (May 2, 2012)

njc said:


> Perhaps my choosing of the phrase "virtually impossible" MAY have been an overstatement.  But organic eggs ARE LESS likely to carry salmonella and thats a fact to be found anywhere if you care to search for it.  At any rate, being that salmonella is actually very rare in non-organic eggs, and considering the fact that this occurs much less frequently in organic batches, perhaps the phrasing "virtually impossible" is not such a stretch after all.
> 
> Industrially raised egg layers are kept confined in very close quarters, where as free-range layers have more space. The extra space translates into less contact with waste and lower contamination rates.  I generally associate "organic" with "free range" raised as they are usually one and the same.



Sure, I believe that organically grown free range chickens may be safer. But the risk is still there. I grew up on a farm and tended the chickens. We had to alwasy be on the lookout for sick looking chickens, especially laying hens. Did you know rats are one of the most common causes of salmonella contamination? One rat could get into a hen house and contaminate both chickens and eggs. 

It is a moot point anyone. There is no advantage to consuming raw eggs, but many disadvantages. It just makes no sense.


----------



## njc (May 2, 2012)

Yeah I agree, im not really pro-raw egg or anything like that.


----------



## ThreeGigs (May 2, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Why not just get pasteurized eggs whites case closed. Not only that you can get them in powder form . Pasteurization process heats the  egg white to 134 degrees for 3 ½ minutes. This heat kills the salmonella  and neutralizes the Avidin to allow the egg whites to be digested  safely by the human body



It denatures the avidin, but not the ovomucin. So you don't have to worry about a biotin deficiency, but you're still going to screw up protein digestion, and the bioavailability doesn't improve until the white gells at around 180 degrees F.

And regarding free-range chicken eggs: It's not a salmonella thing, it's an omega-3 thing. Since a free-range diet is higher in omega-3's, the eggs are also higher in omega-3's. Same with most any free-range fed animal. However personally, I'd rather just keep popping fish oil pills because they're cheaper than the extra cost of the free-range eggs.

1 in every 30000 or so eggs has salmonella, according to a widely quoted statistic, and it doesn't matter if the eggs are factory, organic, farm or free-range sourced.


----------



## njc (May 2, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> It denatures the avidin, but not the ovomucin. So you don't have to worry about a biotin deficiency, but you're still going to screw up protein digestion, and the bioavailability doesn't improve until the white gells at around 180 degrees F.
> 
> And regarding free-range chicken eggs: It's not a salmonella thing, it's an omega-3 thing. Since a free-range diet is higher in omega-3's, the eggs are also higher in omega-3's. Same with most any free-range fed animal. However personally, I'd rather just keep popping fish oil pills because they're cheaper than the extra cost of the free-range eggs.
> 
> 1 in every 30000 or so eggs has salmonella, according to a widely quoted statistic, and it doesn't matter if the eggs are factory, organic, farm or free-range sourced.



"widely quoted" does not mean "true."  Not even remotely.  There is plenty of "widely quoted" non-sense floating around the world today, just as there was in the past, and just as there will be in the future.

There is plenty of research showing that free ranged layed eggs are safer with regards to salmonella potentiality.


----------



## fit4life (May 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Saw "Rocky" when it opened in 1976.
> 
> ROCKY - "Eggs" - YouTube
> 
> ...


5 eggs down the hatch!   Good stuff Curt.  Thanks for sharing vid and info..............


----------



## ThreeGigs (May 2, 2012)

njc said:


> "widely quoted" does not mean "true."  Not even remotely.  There is plenty of "widely quoted" non-sense floating around the world today, just as there was in the past, and just as there will be in the future.
> 
> There is plenty of research showing that free ranged layed eggs are safer with regards to salmonella potentiality.



It's widely quoted because it's QUOTED from a study:  U.S. Department of Agriculture in 2002 (Risk Analysis April 2002 22(2):203-18). 2.3 million out of 69 billion. And I said it's widely quoted because I wanted to point out that the information is out there, and actually hard to avoid learning if you do *any* research on eggs, or food safety.

Speaking of research, can you find me some uncontradictory research showing free-range eggs are safer? Because I can't seem to find any definitive studies showing they're safer, just that the outbreaks are smaller and less publicized.

Are Free-Range Eggs Safer? - The Daily Beast
Are free-range eggs safer? - CNN
Egg (food) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://www.dhhs.tas.gov.au/__data/a...4381/salmonella_and_homegrown_eggs_May_08.pdf

It all boils down to factory farms are much more automated, so the eggs are washed and cooled quickly, compared to free-range farms where an egg might sit for hours while bacteria incubate. That difference nullifies any advantage the free-range hens have due to being less crowded.

And what's with the argument, really? Cook the eggs and salmonella is a moot point, or are you going from "not really pro-raw egg" to "pro-raw egg", and thus need to argue about salmonella prevalence?


----------



## Ezskanken (May 3, 2012)

I tried chugging a couple eggs many many years ago, as fast as I got it down, I threw it right back up!      Havent even tried thinking about it since!


----------



## SPF (May 4, 2012)

The chance of salmonella from raw eggs is really low. Think about it, do you think chickens want their babies to grow up inside the egg alongside a disease causing bacteria? I don't think so.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 6, 2012)

How in the hell can you guys eat that many eggs without turning into a border line biological weapon? I am so freaking gassy just from stuffing my face and downing protein drinks that I practically need an oxygen tank to be around myself! What's the secret to neutralizing all this fermented warm body odor? I'm freakin killin myself!


----------



## Powermaster (May 7, 2012)

15 egg whites?

How's that program working out for you? Are you getting huge, ripped, and ready for the Mr O? Maybe getting ready to stunt double for Stalone in Rocky #387? LOL.


----------

